# aqua-tech 5-15 baffel setup?



## blake711 (Oct 15, 2010)

I did some searching found some info on baffles but nothing for the 5-15 also I saw some folks talking about putting sponge in the intake. Will that slow it down or just protect fishy from getting harmed by intake. Not clear on what I am really wanting to accomplish with this baffle. thanks, Blake


----------



## BZWingZero (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually just added a baffle to the intake of one of those today. I just used a fine mesh (intended to hold carbon for filters) and wrapped it around the outside of the intake and folded it over stuffing some of the extra inside the little basket thingy. (the intake pipe was a little bit harder to reattach to the basket intake grate thingy).

I added the baffle because my fish wasn't strong enough to escape its suction and got stuck to the grate. I was watching, and shut off the filter VERY quickly and he's fine. (Thread where I asked how to baffle the intake: Here)

Before:









After:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Baffling for current problems? Yes putting sponge inside the intake cage/basket/whathaveyou of the filter works well. Also if that's not good enough you can add sponge to the inside of the filter infront of the "bio filter media" and just before it flows out of the filter. 
If that isn't baffled enough or you put too much in and you're worried about overflow issues you could ruberband a sponge infront of the outtake instead and adjust the sponge to where it touches the water.

If you use a sponge to baffle make sure it's a sponge meant for aquarium use. A brand that you can buy at the pet store is called Aqua Clear filter refills(it's the only aquarium safe sponge I've found). If you get the refills for one of the larger tanks like 50 gallons it'll come with three nice-size sponges you can cut up to your content. =]

I'd post pics but I can't find any from where I had mine set up. :/

Also I never did the rubber band the sponge to the front bit. The other steps worked for me without overflow issues. =]

A lot of other people sponge baffle so someone should be posting soon with more info. =]


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is how I baffled mine:









It has a very gentle current now:


----------



## blake711 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I saw the first two posts while at the pet store tonight So I bought a couple items. This is what I came up with for my new little guy. I bought the mesh like BZWingZero said and I installed it with a small rubberband. Then I took filter media and folded it in half and it seems to work well at cutting the flow down bye I would say half. You can see it installed then with the top on below. Nice thing it is virtually silent now.

I finally got my little guy out of the waste of money 1/2 gallon starter kit the lady at the store said would be fine for him till I did some research. Soon as I got his water temps acclimated I let him loose and he hid out for a bit. Then I killed the filter for him to get some calm water he started swimming around showing off then he started flaring his gills like crazy. I haven't ever seen him do this. I am guessing he is seeing his shadow. This dosen't mean anything is wrong with him does it?


----------



## blake711 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well that current really seemed to be moving him around. So I took some of the white filter material and cut about a 2 inch square and just inserted it into the pump inlet and removed the other cloth. This gives a very small light flow and he seems much happier now and I don't see my plants moving in the water like before.


----------

